
Show HN: The Top Fives (now with Focus Mode) - sonaal
http://thetopfives.net/focus
======
i_shankar
Focus mode is a killer addition! Way to go, guys!

------
sonaal
The Top Fives now has 'Focus' mode for times where you don't always want to
see news and inspirations with each new tab.

Go into focus mode, add tasks that you want to accomplish and the same will
open in every new tab.

